# Sharpley Springs Autumn meet - who's up for it?



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2015)

Played there today,  it was great.  Who wants to have a North East meet there? What are your preferred dates?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm in, anytime from mid-sept onwards


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2015)

yes please, but avoid H4H weekend


----------



## snell (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm up for this definitely. Great course


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			yes please, but avoid H4H weekend
		
Click to expand...

When's  that then?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 5, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			When's  that then?
		
Click to expand...

3-5 Oct


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			3-5 Oct
		
Click to expand...

Works for me as well as I should be moving house that weekend.


----------



## snell (Aug 6, 2015)

Forget to mention 7th and 8th of November are no good for me.


----------



## Wayman (Aug 10, 2015)

date been picked yet?


----------



## snell (Aug 31, 2015)

Is anything coming of this...?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 31, 2015)

Only 5 of us interested and,  after allowing for the  inevitable last minute cry offs,  it looks like a non starter.


----------



## snell (Aug 31, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Only 5 of us interested and,  after allowing for the  inevitable last minute cry offs,  it looks like a non starter.
		
Click to expand...

Very true

That's a shame, as it's a cracking course and would have been nice to put faces to names!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm happy to turn up anytime as stated and to play with 1 or more, anybody fancying just picking a date and going for it, I'll try and get there this week and see what availability they have over the period discussed.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 1, 2015)

Any Saturday oct nov good for me


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 1, 2015)

Not sure how I'll be fixed.  Go ahead & organise a  four ball & if you're short & I can play I will.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 1, 2015)

Bit late to the thread but date dependent yes here.


----------



## snell (Sep 2, 2015)

Well im still happy to attend and same as wayman for dates.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 2, 2015)

OK, been to Sharpley, I have a choice of dates at the moment, all sundays, went for this as saturdays were busy.

Sunday 20th September, Course currently available anytime after 11:00, Cost Â£21.00 pp
Sunday 27th September, Course currently available anytime after 08:30, Cost Â£21.00 pp

I've booked 2 x Fourball as price is the same for 4/5/6/7/8 players.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry September no good for me. Expecting a youth due any day


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 2, 2015)

20th would be ideal for me, the mother in law is up


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 3, 2015)

20th is cool for me!


----------



## Wayman (Sep 3, 2015)

Actually put me down as a maybe for now

If you's get a fourball and I'm the fifth the. I'll not play


----------



## snell (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm away on the 20th so can't do that day


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2015)

OK, I've booked 2 x Fourballs for Sunday 20th at 11:28 and 11:26,

Between now and then please confirm, Cheers ne:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2015)

Good for me.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 4, 2015)

Good for me!


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 4, 2015)

And thanks for doing it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2015)

I can play if there is space.


----------



## snell (Sep 4, 2015)

Awww well enjoy lads, unfortunately this was the only day I could'nt do


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can play if there is space.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty mate, see you there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Plenty mate, see you there.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely. Looking forward to it. Course gets good reviews online.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Confirmed* at the moment

pauldj42
Beezerk
Lord Tyrion
Splashtryagain

*Maybe*
Wayman
Maninblack4612

Anyone else fancy it more than welcome, booked for 8 at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2015)

I should be good to play if my hand stops aching!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I should be good to play if my hand stops aching!
		
Click to expand...

Good news mate, hopefully see you there


----------



## Wayman (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry lads I'm going to have to pull out this. The oldest has her swimming lesson and I won't get back in time for the tee off. But I'll meet you's in clubhouse after for a beer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Sorry lads I'm going to have to pull out this. The oldest has her swimming lesson and I won't get back in time for the tee off. But I'll meet you's in clubhouse after for a beer
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2015)

Wayman said:



			But I'll meet you's in clubhouse after for a beer
		
Click to expand...

Priorities.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2015)

Looking forward to this, looks like the weather is decent for Sunday and the wind isn't going to be howling.
It's a lovely course, played there in December but the greens were frozen solid so they should be more receptive this time around...if I can hit them that is


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2015)

Are people meeting in the bar for a coffee first of all or do we just say hello whilst changing our shoes in the car park five minutes before tee off? I was aiming to get there for about 10.40 ish. Is that a little late, first tee is 11.30 I think, or about right?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are people meeting in the bar for a coffee first of all or do we just say hello whilst changing our shoes in the car park five minutes before tee off? I was aiming to get there for about 10.40 ish. Is that a little late, first tee is 11.30 I think, or about right?
		
Click to expand...

Same here mate, they've got a covered driving range on site as well for those inclined, should be there about 10:45.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2015)

Bit earlier for me probably, definitely need to warm up on the range and putting green first. Coffee sounds good though to warm the old cockles.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Whoops I thought this was in October! Sorry lads, definitely out of this one, hand is still nowhere near ready.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking forward to this!
I think??!! Not playing much at the moment so could be interesting....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2015)

splashtryagain said:



			Looking forward to this!
I think??!! Not playing much at the moment so could be interesting....
		
Click to expand...

Weather looks good, course in good nick, see ya Sunday


----------



## Wayman (Sep 19, 2015)

I was at the range other day and greens looked good


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are people meeting in the bar for a coffee first of all or do we just say hello whilst changing our shoes in the car park five minutes before tee off? I was aiming to get there for about 10.40 ish. Is that a little late, first tee is 11.30 I think, or about right?
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone know what the others look like?  I know I've briefly met LT a while ago but I ain't got a clue about anyone else.
I'll have my garish luminous green Nike bag so can't really miss me!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll have a carnation in my button hole and a trilby on. In reality, blue top, black pinstripe trousers. I'll be the one looking around hoping to see a friendly face. See you all shortly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2015)

So a good day was had by all, some great golf, some poor golf (me) really good to meet Neil, Martin and Andy (Lord Tyrion, Beezerk and Splashtryitagain) great front 9 from Martin (23 points) and also him and Neil 1 up in the match, Martin decided to give the rest of us a chance and laid off on the back 9 but not so much to be caught, Martin finished winning on 35 points and him and neil took the match 3&2.
Sharpley is quite a new course, less than 10 years old, not the longest but plenty of thought and positional play needed.
All in all a good day and look forward to the next NE get together some time in October


----------



## snell (Sep 20, 2015)

Gutted I missed what sounds like a good round. Nice to meet yous in the clubhouse before the round tho :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2015)

snell said:



			Gutted I missed what sounds like a good round. Nice to meet yous in the clubhouse before the round tho :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You too mate, plan is to invite each other to home courses, can also fall back on Sharpley as it promises no Winter Tees or Greens, hopefully another meet before Christmas.


----------



## snell (Sep 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You too mate, plan is to invite each other to home courses, can also fall back on Sharpley as it promises no Winter Tees or Greens, hopefully another meet before Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that sounds great...bonus with sharpley being 10 minutes away from me haha


----------



## bozza (Sep 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You too mate, plan is to invite each other to home courses, can also fall back on Sharpley as it promises no Winter Tees or Greens, hopefully another meet before Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

It's my go to course in winter at times, drains so well. 

It can be brutal at times in winter though with it being exposed on the top of the hill.


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 20, 2015)

Good golf (not me - dead last)  good company and good course, good day all round! Thanks for organising this Paul, my turn next! Word of advice - do not take beezerk on for money, he's a bit handy.
See arrange a game thread!


----------



## Wayman (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry missed you lot today was busy doing things. 
You's had some good weather hopefully get another meet here 
Play beezerk for money just start talking about clubs and shafts and he goes all potty haha


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2015)

Cracking day of golf, a bonus to be on the winning side but the result wasn't important because the company was top notch.
Quite how far Andy hits the ball defies gravity, it was worth the admission price alone just to witness his "tonkage". Hopefully we can get something sorted in the near future *cough* Hexham *cough* for another meet.
And to top it all off, I found my wedge in the van, it must have fallen out when I was farting around in the morning.

Fist pumps all around


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Cracking day of golf, a bonus to be on the winning side but the result wasn't important because the company was top notch.
Quite how far Andy hits the ball defies gravity, it was worth the admission price alone just to witness his "tonkage". Hopefully we can get something sorted in the near future *cough* Hexham *cough* for another meet.
And to top it all off, I found my wedge in the van, it must have fallen out when I was farting around in the morning.

Fist pumps all around 

Click to expand...

In the Van, in the f-in-van, I knew you were playing mind games to throw me and Andy off&#128515;
Good call on Andy 311 yard drive on to the putting surface on a Par 4.







Downhill, wind assisted!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			In the Van, in the f-in-van, I knew you were playing mind games to throw me and Andy off&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

I know, felt a right tit when I saw it there after the fuss I made ha ha.
Would have definitely been 40 points had she been in the bag ne:


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 20, 2015)

And the useless eedjit missed the putt&#55357;&#56843;
In the van??? Well we had asked everyone we could find if they'd seen it&#55357;&#56833;
I was ready to blame it on the fat orange buggy boys!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2015)

Cracking day, good people to play with. Very enjoyable. I'm sure I heard Andy's golf balls shout "surrender". Fair mashes the ball.

Sharpley was a good choice. I had not heard of the place before this was arranged but I was very impressed by it. I would happily recommend it to anyone who has not been there.

Martin - Pleased you found your wedge. I've already started "watching" mini drivers on ebay, curse you for letting me try yours. You should have said no.......

Thanks again to Paul for organising the round. Hope to see you all again, and others, at Hexham.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've already started "watching" mini drivers on ebay, curse you for letting me try yours. You should have said no.......
		
Click to expand...

You know it makes sense :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 21, 2015)

The 7th and 8th greens were designed by someone of evil nature. If the pin is at the front of 8... good luck staying on the green.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			The 7th and 8th greens were designed by someone of evil nature. If the pin is at the front of 8... good luck staying on the green.
		
Click to expand...

On the second tier from the back on 7th, the 8th was on the front in the left bottom corner about 1 yard in and 3 yards up, crazy!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			On the second tier from the back on 7th, the 8th was on the front in the left bottom corner about 1 yard in and 3 yards up, crazy!!!
		
Click to expand...

For whatever reason, they seem loathe to give you "easy" pins on those two holes. I've played there a fair few times and the pin is nearly always tucked over on the right near the bunkers no matter which tier it's on.

Cracking course though. On a calm, dry day you can take it apart if you're on.... but if the wind is up (usually is) and it's bloomin' freezing (played there on icy days before)... good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			For whatever reason, they seem loathe to give you "easy" pins on those two holes. I've played there a fair few times and the pin is nearly always tucked over on the right near the bunkers no matter which tier it's on.

Cracking course though. On a calm, dry day you can take it apart if you're on.... but if the wind is up (usually is) and it's bloomin' freezing (played there on icy days before)... good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Beezerk completely took the front nine apart yesterday, 23 points including a blob on 5!! he decided his partner could play the back nine though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2015)

Mainly because he had hurt his back on the front 9 carrying me. The shame of that meant I had to join in the points scoring or remove myself from this forum. He really did play well though. I'd love to have his control off the tee.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mainly because he had hurt his back on the front 9 carrying me. The shame of that meant I had to join in the points scoring or remove myself from this forum. He really did play well though. I'd love to have his control off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Cough Cough, won't mention your 20 points coming in then


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2015)

Please do. I've been telling anyone who can't run away about that all day. Boring them rigid. Conveniently forgetting the front 9 though. Maybe I should hit a few balls at the range beforehand after all..........


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Please do. I've been telling anyone who can't run away about that all day. Boring them rigid. Conveniently forgetting the front 9 though. Maybe I should hit a few balls at the range beforehand after all..........
		
Click to expand...

The range at Sharpley can be a thoroughly demoralising experience as it's generally straight into the wind.

"Oh look, my driver has ballooned and gone 150 yards, can't wait to tee off into the exact same wind."


----------

